# Seasonal Workers



## chochomian (May 14, 2012)

Hi,
I am an Immigration consultant looking for companies or orgranizations to apply for seasonal visas for my clients. If you know any company or person who can help me in this paid service. I will be very thankful to you for cooperation. 


Please write me back soon If you do know someone or any Idea.


Regards,


----------

